# Small encased outdoor single LED



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We use LED modules to backlight LED reverse channel letters.
Maybe this is what you are looking for:

https://www.ledlightingwholesaleinc...tAMMSlkFSDEpgOvKc8aj4rcZ0CPZHrmwaAtTMEALw_wcB

https://www.signsofthetimes.com/sit...00_/public/editorial/3732-1.jpg?itok=ysVSyPHj


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the links! 

This is more of what I had in mind!

https://www.ledlightingwholesaleinc.com/ELCO-LED-Mini-Step-Light-8-Watt-p/elst66w.htm

I really like the Kelvin brightness scale at the bottom of this link.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

CADPoint said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> This is more of what I had in mind!
> 
> ...


That's a real nice step light fixture. I think it would put out plenty of light for your 18" star. It says it's good for *damp locations* but is it good for wet locations? The design is similar to a typical 12v step light that would be used outdoors but it's 120 volt and says “any indoor or protected environment”.
I wonder if it comes with a gasket and would be suited for outdoor use.


----------



## aron.l.bates (Jun 5, 2020)

*Can I replace g9 halogen bulbs with LED?*

Can I replace g9 halogen bulbs with LED?:devil3:


----------



## aron.l.bates (Jun 5, 2020)

Easy said:


> That's a real nice step light fixture. I think it would put out plenty of light for your 18" star. It says it's good for *damp locations* but is it good for wet locations? The design is similar to a typical 12v step light that would be used outdoors but it's 120 volt and says “any indoor or protected environment”.
> I wonder if it comes with a gasket and would be suited for outdoor use.


:vs_whistle:


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

aron.l.bates said:


> Can I replace g9 halogen bulbs with LED?:devil3:


Yes you can. Just make sure the voltage is the same. Don't get a cheap one off the web from over seas. The price might be mush less but I have had bad luck with many of them that I got through e-bay. Lowes and Home Depot carry them. Good luck on your project.


----------

